# Napster vs. Gnutella



## oezer (10. November 2000)

Napster vs. Gnutella.

Nur zur Info: Napster is net schlecht, easy und einfach aber Gnutella ist besser!

jemand anderer Meinung? Ja..? erzähl mal....

gruss
OeKo


----------



## Homer (14. November 2000)

*napster vs gnutella*

ich finde immer noch audiogalaxy ist das beste programm der welt viel besser als beide zusammen 
wenn zwei programme sich um ihre kunden streiten freut sich das dritte programm (audiogalaxy ist super


----------



## oezer (15. November 2000)

*audiogalaxy..??*

Hi,

hab ich zwar schon davon gehört, aber noch nie richtig ausprobiert. Hmm... mal antesten, zu finden unter http://www.audiogalaxy.com???

gruss
OeKo


----------



## J-Attack (22. August 2001)

*wo???????????????*

Wo finde ich gnuttla?
P.S. ich habe *80* thraez:|


----------



## SINAC (23. August 2001)

*AUDIOGALAXY rulez*

Napster is echt nich mehr so klasse  :# 
Ich finde auch, dass Audiogalaxy so ziemlich das beste is!
Ich hatte bis jetzt Napster, iMesh und Audiogalaxy.
An iMesh is das fette, das man da auch Vidoe, Progs usw. runterladen kann, aber die Software hat bei mir mancha Fehler gemacht, sonst wars cool. 
Aber Audiogalaxy is einfach besser, mehr Stuff und einfach ... besser!


----------



## Hanswurst (17. September 2001)

also ic benutzte noch napster bevor metallica kam und motzte 
dann aber wußte ich nicht woher ich meine mp3s kriegen sollte! aber irgendwann kam ich auch auf audiogalaxy! mann das ist echt cool, man findet so zeimlich alles sogar regionale bands die nur an kleien festivals auftreten. zwar kann es sein dass die files mehrere tage offline sind weil nur insgesamt 2 user die haben aber besser als gar nichts. leider muss man so nen fileleecher ziehen den ag satellite aber der resumt sofort nen dl wenn der "server" offline gegangen is. was ich gut finde ist man kann nicht one weiteres jemanden kicken (d.h. man wird selbst nicht so ohne weiteres geickt)
bis jetzt hab ich schon 2gb mit meiner tollen isdn flat gesaugt, aber die menge an musik reicht mir schon *g* dann gibts ja noch gnutella bzw. gnutellaclients wie bearshare limewire winmx usw. aber damit saug ich bloß moviez (simpsons celebrity deathmatch *g*) für mp3s finde ich die etwas ungeeignet

naja vielleicht kommt der eine oder andere doch noch auf den leider nicht-mehr-geheimtipp audiogalaxy. wenn die ammis online sind is alles zu :> 

naja viel spaß noch beim saugen!


----------



## NeoX (17. September 2001)

*...*

also bei morpheus kann mans so einstellen das keiner mehr von der eigenen platte saugen kann...
kann man das bei audiogalaxy auch oder kann da jeder saugen???


----------



## Quentin (18. September 2001)

http://www.kazaa.com
ziemlich geil 

kannst auch an einer datei von mehreren usern herunterladen 
resumeable und die downloadlist merkt sich das teil sowieso 

(thx 2 krypta)


----------



## Hanswurst (18. September 2001)

naja also kicken kann man keinen wenn er saugt, entweder man verschiebt alle files aus dem share folder damit nur noch geringe auswahl besteht oder man benennt sie um, sodass keiner auf die idee käme nach dem namen zu suchen.
wie siehts mit morpheus und kaza aus? findet man da auch so viel und muss man da auch nen fileleecher downloaden?


----------

